# Coal on spike



## wvlogger (Apr 1, 2011)

Did anybody watch coal Wednesday night? I thought of it to be a good show. Guess i am going to work underground in the next 5 years or so.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 1, 2011)

Haven't seen it but I'll make a point of it. HARLAN COUNTY U.S.A. was a great movie about the coal troubles in the 1970s. Always seemed like a pretty tough way to make a living. Here's a link to the Harlan County trailer
YouTube - ‪Harlan County USA‬&rlm;


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 1, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> Haven't seen it but I'll make a point of it. HARLAN COUNTY U.S.A. was a great movie about the coal troubles in the 1970s. Always seemed like a pretty tough way to make a living. Here's a link to the Harlan County trailer
> YouTube - ‪Harlan County USA‬&rlm;


 
thank you for sending me that link. i will have to try and find a copy of it


----------

